# 97 oil leak



## elyrain (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey guys, I just bought a used 97 gle w152k on it. the car is very clean and runs great but I noticed that it leaks oil. It's not comming from the oil pan seal, somewhere a little higher. It also doesn't leak when it sits, only when running. Could anyone tell me if this is a common problem with these cars or do I have to figure this one out on my own? thank you.


----------



## LengyX (Sep 8, 2006)

Try idling your car and take a drop light to it. You should be able to find a leak somewhere. Jack up the car and check if u have to, but if you gonna have to jack it up to find a leak please rasie and support the vehicle lol be careful.


----------



## elyrain (Sep 4, 2006)

I tightened the oil pan bolts a bit, not to much and it seems that it helps, before it would leak about a quart or oil every few days. now it leaks about 1/2 quart a week. I need to put the car on a lift and really get under there and see whats going on. maybe I'll swap out the pan gasket and see if that does it. I just mainly wanted to know if it was a regular problem with these high mileage cars or something out of the ordinary. thanks.


----------



## LengyX (Sep 8, 2006)

Well its a giving fact older cars do posses problems, like in your case a oil leak. It would be a good idea to check the little things too such as you air filter and your fuel fliter. You never know, it could be bad and sucking up your gas milage. But its just a precaution thet could seriouly be worth your time.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Could be the crank oil seal, either on the crank pulley side or the transmission side. Get a flashlight and take a look.

That's pretty hideously bad for an oil leak. I would expect to have to drop both lower oil pans to redo both seals, plus a new crank pulley seal and stuff... if you have to pay a shop to do it that's not gonna be cheap.


----------



## rovermin86 (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah he is right if the oil is leaking from the top then crank seal or cam seal would be the prob as they tend to leak somethimes and yes it will cost an arm and a leg to get fixed 

joshua


----------



## wendbeck (Dec 4, 2009)

I had my valve cover gaskets replaced on my 97 Maxima GLE at 150K miles. Had oil seeping down back side of engine at around 140K. There is a gasket set available which works great. Used my import car mechanic. He charged me about $350 for front & back gasket replacement. I Now have 190K and still no more leaking from the valve covers. I do now have a main engine seal leak starting. But I never expected to keep my Max this long. It still runs like new!


----------

